# Vitamin B shots



## ddoh (Jan 11, 2017)

I saw my doctor this morning. She had me do a some lab work and depending on the outcome, says I may have to come in for a monthly B-12 shot. She said it will give me more energy. I WANT more energy! Does anyone have experience with B-12 shots? FYI, I'm a pretty energetic person already, but more energy sounds really good.


----------



## jimPacNW (Feb 26, 2013)

I think I read that the artist known mostly as Prince would get a b12 shot prior to a performance for energy. 
I would prefer to get it through diet. I recently started eating nutritional yeast, which seems to be an excellent source of several Bs, I'm sure there are other options, including fruits veggies etc. I haven't noticed any energy 'bounce', and I would be suspicious of any dr or other person that told me I'd get a big boost of energy from a once a month shot, - unless there was something wrong with me metabolically that resulted in a deficiency that could only be fixed by that shot.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

jimPacNW said:


> I recently started eating nutritional yeast, which seems to be an excellent source of several Bs, I'm sure there are other options, including fruits veggies etc.



Animal products (meat, dairy, etc) nutritional yeast and b-12 supplements are about the only options I know, fruits & veggies won't contribute anything.

For most people daily oral supplements are as good as monthly shots but for a few shots are better. Guessing here doc knows best.


----------



## DaveRider (Jul 14, 2014)

I had some energy issues & started taking a testosterone booster supplement & doing weight training/ cardio. The herbs & whatever's in it allows your body to produce more testosterone on its own. I believe it has an estrogen blocker in it too. Now I feel like I did in my late 20's & early 30's. I'm 48.


----------



## NorCal_In_AZ (Sep 26, 2019)

I did B12 shots for about 8 months last year. I wouldn't say they made a night and day difference, but I did notice a difference. I went to a skin spa place and it was $25 a month for a shot. So very affordable to try it out.


----------



## brex17 (Jan 31, 2019)

My wife does them, she says they help. But she just gets the vials and syringes and I give the shots to her at home.


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

Buy a can of Monster.


----------



## Dunnigan (9 mo ago)

DaveRider said:


> I had some energy issues & started taking a testosterone booster supplement & doing weight training/ cardio. The herbs & whatever's in it allows your body to produce more testosterone on its own. I believe it has an estrogen blocker in it too. Now I feel like I did in my late 20's & early 30's. I'm 48.


what booster do you like?


----------



## cjcrawford (Jun 2, 2008)

prj71 said:


> Buy a can of Monster.
> 
> View attachment 1989435


careful.. a lot of caffeine.. check the "supplement facts".


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

I take a vitamin B12 supplement daily

B12 is formed from bacteria in the soil. We don’t usually get them from remnants in the soil anymore since all fruits and veggies are power washed. Instead, take B12 supplements. That’s where animals get theirs. In fact, over 95% of B12 manufactured is given to animals we slaughter.


----------



## justin70 (Sep 17, 2007)

is there a reason you’re not absorbing B12 from your digestive tract? you can just take a vitamin pill


----------



## DaveRider (Jul 14, 2014)

Dunnigan said:


> what booster do you like?


Iron Brothers test booster.


----------



## ZX11 (Dec 24, 2020)

B12 sounds interesting. I'll look into it. Hopefully it is in my "50 years and up vitamin" that I take daily (Centrim?). I'm not ready to make special efforts beyond my Monster drinks to get B12. It almost feels like no matter how many vitamins I take, in six months a new one will crop up, that I'm not taking, that is advertised as critical to health. Marketing?


----------



## rain164845 (Jul 6, 2008)

DaveRider said:


> I had some energy issues & started taking a testosterone booster supplement & doing weight training/ cardio. The herbs & whatever's in it allows your body to produce more testosterone on its own. I believe it has an estrogen blocker in it too. Now I feel like I did in my late 20's & early 30's. I'm 48.


What is it exactly?

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## rain164845 (Jul 6, 2008)

rain164845 said:


> What is it exactly?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


Nevermind, I just saw it

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## GKelley (Sep 4, 2018)

DaveRider said:


> Iron Brothers test booster.


You should know that all testosterone boosters are scams. 😉 

Any boost you may have is from your workouts. Stop giving fraudsters like this money!


----------



## Crockpot2001 (Nov 2, 2004)

Are you currently taking a proton pump inhibitor or a daily antacid? Do you have a current diagnosis of Anemia? Are you over 60 y/o? Interesting the doc is talking regular B12 shots pre-labs.


----------



## ddoh (Jan 11, 2017)

Crockpot2001 said:


> Are you currently taking a proton pump inhibitor or a daily antacid? Do you have a current diagnosis of Anemia? Are you over 60 y/o? Interesting the doc is talking regular B12 shots pre-labs.


None of the above. Shots are dependent on lab results. Also, I have been taking B12 supplements.


----------



## Crockpot2001 (Nov 2, 2004)

ddoh said:


> None of the above. Shots are dependent on lab results. Also, I have been taking B12 supplements.


I would want to see that labs and ask exactly why the shots are justified and what can be done otherwise.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

I'm only familiar with administering Vitamin B shots to geriatric patients. Typically they have digestive or autoimmune disorders that decrease their ability to absorb B12 so treatment through diet alone is next to impossible.
I suppose some younger patients are prescribed the shots. I've heard mixed opinions about effectiveness

I found this article from 3 years ago questioning the feasibility



https://www.cbc.ca/news/health/unnecessary-vitaminb12-shots-1.5291960


----------



## ddoh (Jan 11, 2017)

Most of the people I ride with consider me geriatric. So...


----------



## Crockpot2001 (Nov 2, 2004)

ddoh said:


> Most of the people I ride with consider me geriatric. So...


OK. I asked if you are above 60. It is defined as >65 y/o, technically.


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

cjcrawford said:


> careful.. a lot of caffeine.. check the "supplement facts".


LOL. I drink a pot of coffee every morning before work and I occasionally have a monster drink in the afternoon during the week. Me and caffeine get along just fine.


----------



## ZX11 (Dec 24, 2020)

prj71 said:


> LOL. I drink a pot of coffee every morning before work and I occasionally have a monster drink in the afternoon during the week. Me and caffeine get along just fine.


I like my Monster or Starbucks energy drinks. But, I did see this study on them:


----------



## Nocturnalnature71 (May 29, 2021)

ZX11 said:


> I like my Monster or Starbucks energy drinks. But, I did see this study on them:
> View attachment 1989736



Wait???? So Braxton died?


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

I often take B-12 (tablet) when I am going to be exerting myself (riding/fishing/hiking,..). Especially when it's hot or when I will be in direct sunlight for extended periods. However, B-12 can upset my stomach if I take it too often, for too long.


----------



## DaveRider (Jul 14, 2014)

GKelley said:


> You should know that all testosterone boosters are scams. 😉
> 
> Any boost you may have is from your workouts. Stop giving fraudsters like this money!


I started working out before starting the booster. Plus some other benefits were noticed that don't correlate with working out.


----------



## Brules (Jul 10, 2021)

If you’re above 50, get your testosterone tested. If it’s low and you don’t deal with it - anything you do is just spitting in the wind basically. Yes working out will raise it slightly, but if you find out like me you’re at 200, nothing natural will help. I do weekly shots and stay around 700. Haven’t felt this good since I was in my 20s. Biking and gym 4 days a week now and putting on muscle while losing fat finally and energy for days. Your Dr will NOT check it as a standard blood panels FYI. They have to request it specifically.


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

Are there any good double-blind long-term studies on supplementing with synthetic hormones-test? Specifically how your prostate, heart, and cardiovascular system fairs? 

Long history of HRT use in menopausal women.... 60 years of studies now? And seems the jury is still out on safety versus benefits.


----------



## Brules (Jul 10, 2021)

It’s safe as long as you stay below 700 on your test. Anything higher and you risk issues like stroke etc. also keep your blood thickness below 50 to eliminate any other issues. My Dr (who also does TRT) said studies have shown those numbers are the safe zone. 

People who have issues aren’t doing the 2 thing above and end up with numbers that promote aneurysm, stroke, heart attacks, over developed hearts.


----------



## Yootah (Jun 30, 2017)

DaveRider said:


> I had some energy issues & started taking a testosterone booster supplement & doing weight training/ cardio. The herbs & whatever's in it allows your body to produce more testosterone on its own. I believe it has an estrogen blocker in it too. Now I feel like I did in my late 20's & early 30's. I'm 48.


What supplement? (edit - nevermind. Must learn to scroll)

Doc's got me on weekly testosterone shots and they've definitely made a difference, but I'd love to not have to stab myself in the leg every seven days.


----------



## ZX11 (Dec 24, 2020)

Brules said:


> Biking and gym 4 days a week now and putting on muscle while losing fat finally and energy for days.


Biking and gym 4 days a week will put on muscle and lose fat with or without taking gear/TRT. Maybe not so quickly. I have a watch full of time so I'll wait and see how this new fitness fad plays out. I'm kinda against taking anything if I can avoid it.

So many people on TRT that I'm sure any issues will quickly come out in the next few years. Suppresses your own testosterone production? Accelerates cancer growths?

My neighbor is on TRT. My wife gives him the shots since she is medical. His testosterone is 125 or so. Not good.


----------



## steadite (Jan 13, 2007)

OP: Is it a “doctor” or an MD who recommended the vitamin B shots?? I’ve never heard of a normal doctor recommending anything like this.


----------



## ddoh (Jan 11, 2017)

Crockpot2001 said:


> OK. I asked if you are above 60. It is defined as >65 y/o, technically.


71.


----------



## ddoh (Jan 11, 2017)

steadite said:


> OP: Is it a “doctor” or an MD who recommended the vitamin B shots?? I’ve never heard of a normal doctor recommending anything like this.


MD/GP.


----------

